# Dirtlej Dirtsuit - welche Größe?



## zanderschnapper (6. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht lesen hier ja noch ein paar Leute mit, die einen Anzug von Dirtlej tragen.
Wie fallen denn die Anzüge von der Größe her aus?
Gibt es Größenunterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Modellen?
Welche Größe würdet ihr mir bei 1,83m Größe und 80 kg Gewicht empfehlen?

Normale Statur, also keinen langen Beine und lange Arme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Der soll es evtl. werden: https://www.bike-components.de/de/dirtlej/Dirtsuit-sfd-Edition-p65180/


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Februar 2020)

Dirtlej sagt M/L
Ich würde mit L anfangen, falls du nicht beide bestellen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topmech (6. Februar 2020)

hey,
habe einen Dirtlej in L, bin 1,76m groß und wiege ca. 78kg.
wenn man sich für -5° anzieht, wird das schon eng am Bauch.
Aber bei dir ist das etwas besser verteilt. Würde mir an deiner Stelle mal das Teil in L und XL bestellen. Aber Größe M auf gar keinen Fall.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Februar 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> hey,
> habe einen Dirtlej in L, bin 1,76m groß und wiege ca. 78kg.
> wenn man sich für -5° anzieht, wird das schon eng am Bauch.
> Aber bei dir ist das etwas besser verteilt. Würde mir an deiner Stelle mal das Teil in L und XL bestellen. Aber Größe M auf gar keinen Fall.
> ...


Okay, danke.
Das hört sich schon mal gut an


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Februar 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> hey,
> habe einen Dirtlej in L, bin 1,76m groß und wiege ca. 78kg.
> wenn man sich für -5° anzieht, wird das schon eng am Bauch.
> Aber bei dir ist das etwas besser verteilt. Würde mir an deiner Stelle mal das Teil in L und XL bestellen. Aber Größe M auf gar keinen Fall.
> ...


Die scheinen alle unterschiedlich auszufallen.
Ich hatte den Classic in XL da. (1,90m + 88Kg)
Der war mir ca 10 cm zu lang und war an der Tallie nicht zu fixieren.


----------



## FocusFlo (6. Februar 2020)

Ich würde es auch mit L probieren, bin selbst 180cm und bringe 78 kg auf die Waage,  und es passt sehr gut. M kannst dir definitiv schenken


----------



## stefan406 (6. Februar 2020)

Ich bin 1.85 und hatte beim alten Modell die L. Bein neuen passt die nicht mehr, da brauche ich Xl. Die neuen fallen definitiv kleiner aus.


----------



## zanderschnapper (6. Februar 2020)

Okay, dann werde ich es mit Größe L mal probieren


----------



## topmech (6. Februar 2020)

Wenn wir es schon mal vom Dirtlej haben, bin heute wo hängen geblieben und es ist ein ca. 12cm langer Riss am Ärmel entstanden.
Wie kriege ich den am besten wieder dicht vernäht?


----------



## SmokeyBear (6. Februar 2020)

Also scheinbar gibts wirklich ernsthafte Unterschiede ?. Habe nen 2019er Classic, bin 185cm/83kg in Größe L. Für'n Winter so ok, ohne Pulli drunter würde aber denke ich sogar M reichen. Kommt dann halt ein bisschen drauff an ob er nur fürs Schmuddelwetter oder für die Wintersaison sein soll. XL hatte ich aufgrund von Erfahrungen und sogar nach Ratschlag von Dirtlej zunächst geordert, war aber ein riesen Sack und ging zurück?.


----------



## --- (6. Februar 2020)

SmokieBear schrieb:


> ohne Pulli drunter würde aber denke ich sogar M reichen.


Du meinst jetzt aber hoffentlich nicht so einen gewöhnlichen Baumwollpulli, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (7. Februar 2020)

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen in Bezug "Dichtheit" am Hintern gemacht?
Habe mehrfach schon gehört, dass durch den Dreck am Sattel das Hinterteil recht schnell undicht wird und dass sich Nähte öffnen.
Wie ist es am Rücken, speziell der Übergang "Jacke" zur "Hose"?
Ist das Material dort 100%ig dicht?


----------



## SmokeyBear (7. Februar 2020)

--- schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt aber hoffentlich nicht so einen gewöhnlichen Baumwollpulli, oder?


Nein? obwohl ee Platz hätte ?


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Februar 2020)

Manno - jetzt habe ich gerade erst gesehen, dass der Dirtlej-SFD gar keine Kaputze hat.
Der oben gezeigte Anzug hat dafür laut Beschreibung einen höhenren Kragen 
Wie oft zieht man die Kaputze denn schon auf - und dann noch über den Helm?!
Kaputze brauchts doch wirklich nur bei strömenden Regen, oder?


----------



## tmf_superhero (8. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht hilft es ja:
Ich habe den Dirtlej Dirtsuit ProEdition 2018 in Größe M
Größe: 1,73m, mir sind die Beine etwas zu lang.


----------



## matsch30 (15. März 2020)

Hi, ich bin 178 mit 80kg und habe mir den Classic in M bestellt - auf der Dirtlej-Seite gibt es ja einen Größenrechner. Der erzählte mir, bei 1cm/1kg mehr, dass ich Größe L nehmen sollte....
Jetzt habe ich den M und habe das Gefühl, dass mir dieser immer noch etwas zu groß ist.
Bei Classic vermisse ich aktuell eine gute fixierung im Hüftbereich, mir rutscht das Teil immer soweit nach unten. Der schwarze robuste Stoff ist dann zu weit unten und ich sitze auf dem Blauen Stoff auf dem Sattel. Da kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass es hier deutlich schneller undicht wird, wenn Sand und Wasser auf den blauen Stoff einwirken.


----------



## zanderschnapper (20. März 2020)

Hatte mir den SFD in Gr. L bestellt.
Hing mir am Körper wie ein Sack - der Anzug war viel zu groß.
Arme und Beine ca. 10cm zu lang.
Ging sofort wieder retoure, das Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brandyourcap (19. Oktober 2020)

Irgendwie gibts im MTB Bereich nichts für dicke


----------



## Nick_E (2. Januar 2023)

topmech schrieb:


> ...
> wenn man sich für -5° anzieht, wird das schon eng am Bauch.
> ...



Ich bin verwirrt. Bei Frost braucht man doch keinen Matsch-Overall? Der gefrorene Matsch bleibt doch wo er ist, also am Boden?


----------

